# Buckwheat



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone know about allowing tortoises to graze on buckwheat? I've looked it up online and it says that green buckwheat causes bloat or stomach aches in horses, but that cows can graze on it. But then, cows have more than one stomach. Tortoises don't. I wonder if it would be ok if I planted buckwheat in among the other grasses in my tortoise pastures. Anyone know?


----------



## ascott (Oct 11, 2014)

Yvonne, I have planted it before and none of the torts were interested....also, it really needs a sandy loam which I don't have here...so I was alot of work and once I stopped the work---they just simply died off and I have not seen any sign of them......I know that did not answer your question, but just thought I would share is all.....

http://www.laspilitas.com/nature-of-california/plants/eriogonum-fasciculatum-foliolosum

This is the species I am referring to.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought a whole pound of buckwheat seeds from a wild life grazing seed place online. Didn't think about if the tortoises could eat it until I saw the package of seeds they sent me. The seeds look exactly like dock seeds. So I worried about planting it if it's going to be a nuisance plant. And then what if they don't eat it.


----------



## ascott (Oct 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a whole pound of buckwheat seeds from a wild life grazing seed place online. Didn't think about if the tortoises could eat it until I saw the package of seeds they sent me. The seeds look exactly like dock seeds. So I worried about planting it if it's going to be a nuisance plant. And then what if they don't eat it.



What type of buckwheat Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2014)

It just says, "Buckwheat - organic, common"


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 26, 2014)

I just bought this too, was looking to grow Wheatgrass in the tank, end up got the wrong seeds


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 26, 2014)

From a relaible source . . .
http://www.hort.cornell.edu/bjorkman/lab/buck/guide/forage.php


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2014)

Learn something new again today! ! ! !

So wonderful! ! ! ! !


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 26, 2014)

Will said:


> From a relaible source . . .
> http://www.hort.cornell.edu/bjorkman/lab/buck/guide/forage.php




odd , what sunlight got to do with consuming buckwheat ?


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

leopard777 said:


> odd , what sunlight got to do with consuming buckwheat ?



Fagopyrin. A bioflavonoid (as I recall) Causes a photosensitivity


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2014)

leopard777 said:


> odd , what sunlight got to do with consuming buckwheat ?



Evidently it causes photo-sensitivity in light-skinned animals. I doubt that would affect tortoises.


----------



## Iochroma (Nov 26, 2014)

The whole family is thought to be high in oxalates.


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 26, 2014)

oh ok , interesting article i found http://www.townsendletter.com/Dec2004/buckwheat1204.htm , now the question does all the buckwheat cause the same effect , it mention in the article that its buckwheat greens = buckwheat lettuce .


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 27, 2014)

leopard777 said:


> oh ok , interesting article i found http://www.townsendletter.com/Dec2004/buckwheat1204.htm , now the question does all the buckwheat cause the same effect , it mention in the article that its buckwheat greens = buckwheat lettuce .


 

Wow, great sourcing of information. 

For the most part it seems like some buckwheat greens in a mixed diet or as a graze would be fine for tortoises, they may not find it palatable at all is also a consideration. For both the cow reference in the Cornell article and the Townsend article regarding human consumption it is apprent both sources say that it must a be a huge portion of the diet over an extended period of time.

Probably nothing worth going out of your way to get or avoid as best as I can tell from these sources. 

Cows fed in a barn and people trumping their own diet prefernces do not replicate a tortoise grazing from a variety of items. I feel comfortable the tortoises will choose well when offered a variety of things to graze on.


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 27, 2014)

yes , apparently if could have such effect on humans , i too learn something new , but got to give credits to those who suffer and sharing their experience


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Evidently it causes photo-sensitivity in light-skinned animals. I doubt that would affect tortoises.



But if it did, it could really be a problem. If Dudley is like my guys, he would be spending *a lot *of time in the sun this winter. On cooler "winter" days, my tortoises sit in their sunning spot for hours on end sometimes.

This thread has been informative. Thanks to Will, Zeno, leopard777 and everyone else for the links and info.

Because of the possible side effects and potential for the tortoises to not even find it palatable, I would rather spend my time, effort and limited resources on something that is more of a "sure thing". I _know_ all my tortoises will eat my pasture mix grasses. If I'm going to try to grow something, why not grow something that I know works and is excellent food, without possible unknown/unknowable side effects? The info presented raises enough of a question for me to just avoid buckwheat, and plant and tend to something else in its stead.

Just my perspective on the issue...


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 28, 2014)

Tom said:


> But if it did, it could really be a problem. If Dudley is like my guys, he would be spending *a lot *of time in the sun this winter. On cooler "winter" days, my tortoises sit in their sunning spot for hours on end sometimes.
> 
> This thread has been informative. Thanks to Will, Zeno, leopard777 and everyone else for the links and info.
> 
> ...


 "Absolutetly"


----------



## Loohan (Jan 14, 2015)

Dang! I had been planning to grow buckwheat microgreens to share with my little pal.


----------

